# Melissa 2: A Growing Concern - by Billiejoe (~BBW, Eating, ~MWG)



## Billyjoe (Jul 13, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~MWG_ - ongoing denial facilitates continued epansion

*MELISSA 2 - A Growing Concerm
by BillieJoe
[Click here for prior chapter]​*
A few days had passed since Melissa had gotten stuck in the attic manhole. She continued to deny that her bum was that much bigger, frankly just to make herself feel better and ignore the fact that getting stuck was the perfect opportunity for her to realise the extent of her fatness. 

Mel cringed whenever she thought about it. She had eventually been extracted after both her parents pushed on her feet below, and Christie pulling on her arms above. It took a massive amount of effort to unplug the doorway of Melissa's bloated bottom.

She hadn't spoken to Christie since the incident, and was kinda reluctant to. There was still three more weeks of school holidays, how much more fatter could she get? Melissa was worried, the first half of the holidays certainly struck her well. She packed on the flab around her butt like no tomorrow. It was huge and rounded now. She was glad that she hadn't grown a tummy, but was definitely weary of it. She wasn't that fat, she rationalized, but at first glance you would say she was plump.

''Sigh....''moaned Mel, manoeuvring herself out of the shower. Her butt scraped the sides of the shower door as she proceeded. Drying herself off, she stared at her naked buttocks in the mirror. Her cheeks were incredibly soft and perfectly rounded, set apart by the deep cleft of her bum crack. She pulled on her panties and a bra, the panties tightly binding her hips. She stepped on the scales, pulling a strand of hair behind her ear.

''154lbs. Yes! I 've gained yet another four pounds!'' she sneered sarcastically. She sighed again and returned to eying her booty in the mirror. Her panties slipped between her butt cheeks and large bulges of rump flesh peaked out from underneath them. She pinched herself on the butt before jiggling a handful of fat. It wobbled uncontrollably as Mel suddenly got butterflies in her stomach. She was amazed at how huge her behind had gotten. But her daydream was soon broken when she heard an urgent rumbling in her stomach.

''Oooh! I think there's pop tarts left downstairs! I'm starving.'' she said, in a complete mood change. She heaved on a pair of sweat pants, as these her the only pants that fit her anymore, and waddled downstairs to the kitchen.

Mel helped herself to three pop tarts, buttering them heavily. Despite her rump gain, she continued to eat as she always had. Which, by the way, was by now more than an average eighteen year old girl. Melissa had always gorged herself, even if she wasn't hungry. And usually all the sports she did melt off the extra calories. But now puberty had hit her with a vengance. Her metabolism had become increasingly slower, and her hips continued to spread wider and wider. 

Mel jiggled over to the dining table with pop tarts in one hand and a glass of chocolate milk in the other. As she sat down, she noticed the sides of her butt scraped the chairs arm rests. The outer curve of each spherical bottom cheek spilled over the sides of the chair. Mel noticed, but was too hungry to care. Her singlet top stretched tight over her breasts, which had always been somewhat large. 

Today, however, she was noticing her top riding up on her stomach ever so slightly. She peeked down at her belly and saw a small roll had developed from her belly button down. Mel's jaw dropped as her confidence has cracked slightly. She was relieved however, to only be able to grab a small handful of flub. Melissa slapped herself lightly across her tummy. It lacked all muscle tone now, which meant it had begun to jiggle. 

Feeling the waistband of her sweatpants coming up underneath her new blubber roll, she tugged at the pants and pulled them up slightly to cover it. She chose to ignore it was there and proceeded to stuff down her fatty breakfast. Her lips rotated rhythmically as she chew large mouthfuls of buttery pop tarts. Melissa licked her fingers greedily.

''Oof!'' she said upon finishing,''Fatness!''

She cast her gaze towards the clock. 11:30am. Should she call Christie? She pursed her lips and twisted her mouth to one side as she pondered. She hadn't spoken to Christie since the whole stuck incident. Her biggest fear was that Christie would stop being friends with her if she got too fat. She knew deep down that wouldn't happen, but she was a little paranoid. 

Being stuck had certainly been embarrassing, considering that the attic manhole was meant to be made so she COULD fit through. Mel leaned forward, arching her shoulders back. Her perky bum lifted slightly off the seat as her bulbous bust was thrust forward.

''Yeah, I'll call her, I gotta eventually.'' decided Melissa.

She heaved her curvaceous body out of the chair, struggling slightly to heave her hips past the arm rests. She dug the panties out of her bum crack and headed over to the phone.

She was startled when the phone rang as soon as she reached for it. And to make matters stranger, it was Christie on the phone.

''Phew, that's a relief.'' sighed Mel to herself. '

'Hey Melly, you wanna go swimming?'' asked her bubbly friend.

''But it's freezing!'' said Mel.

''Are you serious?! Have you been outside? It's like a million degrees.''

Mel looked at the air conditioning gauge and saw the needle pointing at a low temperature. No wonder, thought Mel.

''Yeah, that'd be great, we needa catch up.''

''Cool, see ya soon!''

"Well, at least she didn't mention anything about the stuck thing," said Melissa, relieved. She did her best to run upstairs, but was tired after five steps. She rummaged through her drawers, searching for her black bikini. She hadn't been swimming in months.

Eyeing her swimmers doubtfully, Melissa wondered if she could pack her buttocks into them.

''Guess there's one way to find out....'' she said. She kicked off her sweatpants after some effort, and stuck her soft legs into the bikini bottoms. Her squishy thighs wobbled uncontrollably as Melissa wriggled her hips from side to side. The bottoms slowed at her thighs, her bum refusing to fit into them. Mel bit her lip and tenaciously pulled. The stretchy material hugged her like a second skin. She finally got them over her round butt cheeks, but they certainly weren't flattering. 

Mel reached around and felt the top of her butt crack showing. She tugged at the back of the bikini, yanking them up to cover her crack. Her bikini succeeded in doing so, but in exchange, slipped between her cheeks and looked like a thong. Mel tried in vain to pull them out and cover the vast area of her derriere. But her bum crack was always showing.

''Blast it! I need a new bikini, this one's shrunk.''

The bikini top was tight, but it had always been, considering the size of her hefty rack. She did however, feel the body band dig into newly accumulated flab on her back.

''At least I still have great cleavage.'' she said vainly, staring at her body in the mirror.

''And.......bum cleavage.....''she sighed, distastefully gazing at her exposed butt crack. Her body looked like a big pear, still relatively slim at the top (although very buxom), yet incredibly wide from the hips down. Melissa saw small love handles ooze over the bikini bottoms, when standing up, her tiny stomach roll was merely a small bump that hardly looked fat, but was soft and squishy to touch. 

She was very self-conscious about her arse, deciding to cover it with a water proof skirt. She made a feeble attempt to make the skirt ends meet, but the circumference of her hips was too round. She then tried to button them around her pudgy waist, but this meant her gut hung over it and the bottom of her chubby rump was exposed. She gave up and tossed the skirt into a pile of clothes.

''This'll have to do.'' she sighed, ''I'm still sexy.''

Mel opened the front door to feel a wave of heat.

''Woah!'' she gasped.

She bore the heat and walked outside. Peering around to see if anyone could see her. She wrapped her towel around her hips so as to hide her round, wide arse. Not that it did much, the towel hugged around the round orbs of her butt, which twitched up and down with each step. The towel did however, slow down the uncontrollably jiggling running through her rump fed body. 

Mel was sweating within five minutes of walking. She didn't know if this was because of the heat or her lack of exercise. Christie's was still two blocks away, and Melissa was feeling the extra weight slowing her down. She wheezed and kept going, ready to pass out by the time she reached her friend's house.

''Heya!'' chirped Christie.

''Hey Chrissy.'' replied Mel.

They proceeded out to her backyard, where her pool sat invitingly.

''Oh yes!'' sighed Mel with relieved. She faced her bum away from Christie as she removed her towel, then jumped in before Christie could get a glimpse of her pudgy butt. She was feeling very self conscious in her bikini. Christie removed her towel to show off her gorgeous, tanned physique. 

She was very muscley for such a small girl, and because she was of Greek background, her skin glowed a tanned brown. Mel sighed, she used to be that fit. She subconsciously placed her hands to her bum, pulling the bikini materials out of her arse crack. It kept wedging itself between her chubby butt cheeks and Mel's plump face screwed up in discomfort as she tugged them out.

''There they are!'' said Christie suddenly. She had disappeared into the shed while Mel was daydreaming. She came out holding two inflatable innertubes. Christie chucked them unto the pool before following in with a dive. Mel swam over to an innertube and struggled to pull herself up onto it. She had lost her fitness so quickly with her weight gain, splashing around trying to get onto this innertube.

''Mph! Come on!'' she groaned.

''Haha! Need a hand there, tubby?'' laughed Christie.

''Very funny, but no, I'm fine.''

Melissa finally hoisted her soft body onto the innertube, before slipping her buttocks into the hole and lieing in the sun.

''Ahhh'' Mel sighed in pleasure, this made the struggle worth it. Christie looked awkward in her actions, before stuttering, ''So ah, Mel''

''Hmm?'' said Mel with her eyes closed.

''Are you gonna try and lose weight?''

Melissa raised her sunglasses and stared at her friend.

''I don't need to lose weight.''she said quite proudly.

Christie's eyes widened.

''Melly, don't you remember? You're butt was too huge for that doorway, isn't that proof enough that you've gained weight?''

''The manhole must have shrunk.'' said Mel, still in denial.

''Look, girl, you can deny it all you like, but that won't change the fact that your arse is huge!''

Mel's mouth formed an ''o'' as she scowled. She kicked over to the edge of the pool and reached for the ledge with her hands.

''I do not have a big bum!'' she yelled, using the pool edge to pull herself out of the innertube. She was almost out when her struggling movements made her lose balance and fall backwards onto the innertube.

Christie watched as Mel's booty shot through the hole of the innertube. Her legs were dangling over the tube's edge. Recovering from the shock of her tumble, she pushed down with her hands to get herself out of the innertube.

''Ugh! Hmmph!'' she struggled.

''Mel?'' said Christie quietly.

''WHAT?!'' she snapped.

''You need a hand there?''

''No! Nrrrug! I'm fine! UUUGH! Come on!''

Melissa's well fattened bum was wedged into the innertube. She pushed with all her might, but her hips were stuck tight. She kicked and splashed over to the pool edge, her movement restricted.

''Hang on, Mel, I'll get it off you.'' said Christie kindly.

''Would you?'' groaned Mel, admitting defeat. Melissa was on her hands and knees, her bum high in the air, the innertube stuck around her hips. Restricted to a bent over position, her bum cheeks had spread apart, with the flimsy bikini material trying to cover them. She wriggled her plump butt from side to side.

Christie laughed as she stood face to face with Mel's chubby rump.

''Stop laughing!'' Mel giggled, her mood a little happier.

''If that bikini was any smaller, I'd be able to see right up your bum hole!''

''Hey shut up!'' said Mel. Each of Mel's butt cheeks were easily bigger than her head. Christie tugged on the innertube, but Mel's wide hips were squished in tight.

''This might be easier if you stood up.'' said Christie.

Melissa was a little off balance when standing. She was even more self conscious when she looked down and saw her plump thighs and growing belly stuffed into the innertube. Christie pulled as hard as she could. The tube looked like it was slowly moving. Christie raised her right foot and pressed it against Mel's behind. She pushed her foot down and pulled with her arms. Mel on the other side was pushing with her arms.

''Uuuugh!!!'' both girls groaned before suddenly, POP!

Melissa's fat bum was free as she went tumbling into the pool. Christie feel back onto the lawn with the innertube in her hands.

Both girls were speechless for a while, struggling to regain their breath.

''Ok,'' wheezed Melissa,''Maybe I am a little fat.''

''There you go! I'll help you melt that flab off.'' said Christie helpfully. ''Let's start right now.''

''Now?'' said Mel.

''Yeah, c'mon!'' said Christie heading for the house. Christie really didn't want to be seen with Mel like this. Her weight would only continue to bloat unless she did something about it.

''Wait up!'' struggled Mel behind her. Every exposed part of her body jiggled as she waddled after her friend. Melissa's bum rolled up and down with each step, her hips twitching to cause wobbling. Mel felt quite embarrassed, taking light steps in an attempt to slow and control the wriggling of her plump female portions.

The two girls sat in Christie's room talking and planning.

''I know my bum has grown rounder.'' uttered Mel shyly, '' But I'm too lazy! I don't enjoy doing sports or anything like that anymore.''

''But how did you get so plump so quickly?''

''I dunno, must be puberty or something.''

Melissa stood examining her rump in the mirror. She was still in her bikini, which certainly didn't flatter her chubby butt cheeks much. She lifted her butt from the bottom of each cheek before letting go and watching it drop back down. It jiggled violently, taking a few seconds to stop. Christie sat in the back, busy writing.

''Have you changed your diet at all recently?'' she asked

''Ha! Your acting like a doctor'' giggled Mel.

''Answer the question.'' said Christie bluntly.

''Umm.....'' said Mel quietly, her eyes darting around. ''I guess I have been eating a bit too much these holidays.''

''Well then the answer is simple, stop eating all that chocolate, and start doing exercise, it doesn't have to be alot, just walking or something.''

Mel's jaw dropped. ''No chocolate?!''

Christie nodded seriously.

''But chocolate is my favourite thing in the whole world! I can't give up!'' stammered Melissa.

''The only thing all that chocolate is giving you is a fat bum, and you know it. You gotta admit that, tubby!'' laughed Christie, slapping Mel across her inflated bottom. Mel scowled at Christie, before going bright red. She could feel her butt shaking. Mel took a deep breath.

''Ok. I'll do it.'' she said defiantly.

''Yay!'' clapped Christie, ''Start right away. Next time I see you, I wanna see the old, thin Mel.''

**************

''154lbs.'' said Mel as she stood on the scales back at home. ''Hmm, I'm not really fat as such. It's just this big big butt. My original weight was 130lbs. So I gotta lose 24 lbs.''

Mel sighed and pulled an exasperated face.

''Ohhhh.....I don't wanna give up all that tasty food.'' she pouted, twirling a strand of her hair. Could she do it?

***************

Melissa lay on the couch watching TV. A few days had passed since Christie's ultimatum. The thought of exercise was making Mel shiver. She had gone for a jog two days ago. She came back sweating, her heart racing. The lack of exercise was really showing. Melissa just didn't have the willpower to exercise regularly. Her sweet tooth always won, and Mel was insanely tempted to stuff her face with chocolate. Not that no chocolate was making a difference. Mel had been eating chips and candy, pretending they were a healthy substitute for chocolate.

Her tummy grumbled. Mel tried to ignore it, keeping her eyes fixed on the TV. She bit her lip and looked at the time.

''2:30, still hours from dinner!'' she moaned. For lunch she had had a salad, which didn't fill her at all. She poked at her tummy, which gurgled impatiently. Slowly she waddled to the kitchen and gazed at the food in the fridge.

''Oh wow!'' her eyes widened greedily. Before her on the fridge shelf, sat a box of chocolate eclairs. Melissa bit her lip, should she? She placed her hands on her wide rump, examining their size. A demon inside was telling her to eat them, but she wasn't so sure.

''I suppose one won't hurt....'' she concluded. She grabbed the box and ran to her room impatiently. She sat on her bed, ignoring the groaning of the bed springs under her bubble butt and removed the eclair from the box. She licked her lips greedily and placed the first bite into her mouth.

''Mmmmm'' she muffled, Mel was in heaven!

''Soo tasty!'' she giggled. She sighed sadly as she placed the last piece into her mouth.

''That wasn't too bad.....One more won't hurt will it? I have been pretty good on my diet.'' she lied to herself.

She grabbed another eclair and stuffed it into her chubby face, faster this time. She chewed quickly, trying to get every ounce of taste out of each bite. Melissa charged through nine eclairs before coming up to the last one. She was painfully stuffed, but continued to eat. Her bum felt unbearably restricted in her tight jeans. 

She reached down to unbutton them. She groaned happily as her expanding waistline was freed from her pant button. The fly inched down a notch as Melissa noticed something. Her binge had made her flat tummy stick out slightly, the small roll of soft pudge she was trying to ignore was more noticeable.

''Now I have room for the last one.'' she said greedily.

She gingerly chewed the last eclair, her belly stuffed. Chocolate was smeared all around her mouth. Her breathing was laboured as she finished the last one.

She lay back on her bed, her stuffed belly rising with each breath.

''Oof!'' she stuttered. ''I feel so fat, but it was so good!'' Mel was feeling no guilt in her stuffed stupor, unaware that all those fatty eclairs was bound to go to her sizable arse. She rolled over slowly, and began to lift herself up. She got to her hands and knees before letting her upper body collapse back down, she was exhausted from her little binge. 

Her fat bum was perked up in the air, testing the jeans rear seam. She looked behind her and saw down passed her back where her hips spread and her wide bum stood. Her bum crack was exposed as the jeans where unable to cover such an inflated rear end. Still with her butt in the air, she began to slide her jeans off, no longer able to bear the bind her pants made around her hips. She kicked the jeans off and lay back onto her bed, her wobbly buns jiggled upon impact. Her panties slowly sliding between her two rounded arse cheeks. She fell asleep.

***********

Over the next week, Melissa's weight continued to rise as she completely gave up Christie's exercise plan. Her buttocks continued to fatten. Her bum was huge now, she was now unable to button her jeans from her binge and now Mel was forced to wear sweat pants and tight, clingy bike pants. At least until she bought new jeans, her butt must be a size 18 by now. 

To make matters worse, Melissa was starting to fill all over. Her belly had blossomed into a small, yet considerable gut, with a hefty roll of tubby flab forming when she sat down. Her breasts hadn't grown much, but that didn't matter considering they were rather large to begin with. Mel's thighs grew chunkier, and while she had manage to avoid cellulite, there was no denying she had no muscle tone whatsoever. 

Melissa was growing quite plump, and Christie was yet to find out. Not that Mel cared, she hadn't even noticed her weight gain. She was in complete denial she was getting even fatter, merely telling herself her clothes were shrinking in the wash, and that any weight she gained could be burnt off in time for school anyway.

One morning close to the end of the holidays, Mel heaved herself out of bed and jiggled her way to the bathroom. The scales sat between the wall and the sink, and Melissa naively wondered why her hips couldn't fit between them. She dragged the scales out from their hiding hole and stepped on. The spinning numbers twirled as Mel looked down. She had been sucking in her gut to try and ignore her new grown tummy. Mel was mortified when the scales stopped on 168lbs.

''Oh.....my...word.'' she gasped. ''No! No! I'm not 168! I'm supposed to have lost weight! 14lbs?!?! No!'' Nearly in tears, she looked in the mirror at her tubby form. Her belly protruded out, her belly button was lost under small bulges of fat around it, giving it a star shaped appearance. 

Mel saw a large roll of pale pudge sitting on the waist of her panties, and love handles were bulging out the sides. She grabbed a handful of blubber and wobbled it. Then she turned around to check on her plump bottom. That almost pushed her to tears, Melissa's bum had inflated to a huge size.

She ran down stairs sniffing to hide back tears. Her parents had gone out for the day, so she made no hesitation pulling out a bucket of chocolate ice cream. She began to eat tearfully.

''I don't believe this!'' she sniffed, ''How did I get so fat? I've never put on weight before! So why?!'' she yelped to herself.

Eventually, Melissa collected herself. She stopped eating ice cream and went up to her room, now realising that that ice cream was going straight to her butt. She looked at her well-filled rump in the mirror. She could sink her entire finger into the flesh in each cheek. Her backside was out of control. How big could it get? She thought to herself. And now she was starting to gain weight all over, she had more things to worry about. She had to do something about her fat bum cheeks.

''Oh no....'' Melissa suddenly realised, ''School's next Monday......''

[Click here for next installment]


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jul 13, 2006)

Woo 2! *dances*


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Jul 14, 2006)

This is a *great* story! Love the descriptions...


----------

